# New Year's favorites



## SENC (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm happy now. Virginia "country" ham on homemade cheese biscuits with blackeyed peas and collards just pulledfrom the field last night. All is right with the world!

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## DKMD (Jan 1, 2015)

What's with that empty space on the plate?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 1, 2015)

Damn, now I'm hungry.........


----------



## SENC (Jan 1, 2015)

DKMD said:


> What's with that empty space on the plate?


Well, that was my 2nd helping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 1, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> Damn, now I'm hungry.........


Come on down! Plenty of collards left, and getting ready to fix some chili for the ballgames tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 1, 2015)

SENC said:


> Come on down! Plenty of collards left, and getting ready to fix some chili for the ballgames tonight.


Dude, if I ever make down south again I would be sure to visit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Jan 1, 2015)

SENC said:


> I'm happy now. Virginia "country" ham on homemade cheese biscuits with blackeyed peas and collards just pulledfrom the field last night. All is right with the world!
> ]


Looks good

Most gone now. You didn't show the pepper sauce for the collards. Yep black eyed peas.
I prefer corn muffins to sop up the potlikker from the collards but the wife wanted hoecakes from the skillet (and she was the cook) so......
As a kid it was always fatback but now it's Canadian bacon. Thank goodness.
Here's the hoecakes that were left. I'm sure you had your pepper sauce close to hand.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Jan 1, 2015)

We have tamales, blackeyed peas, sourdough bread from my neighbor who owns a bake shop and some chhese dip with Rotel. Good groceries!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin (Jan 1, 2015)

DKMD said:


> What's with that empty space on the plate?



That's what that awful Carolina bar-b-cue is like . . . . not worth putting on a plate.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Jan 1, 2015)

We going by my parents for a bowl of black-eyed peas later.


----------



## SENC (Jan 1, 2015)

Mike Mills said:


> Looks good
> 
> Most gone now. You didn't show the pepper sauce for the collards. Yep black eyed peas.
> I prefer corn muffins to sop up the potlikker from the collards but the wife wanted hoecakes from the skillet (and she was the cook) so......
> ...


I did, indeed. I'm a tabasco fan for both collards and peas.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 1, 2015)

Mike Mills said:


> Looks good
> 
> Most gone now. You didn't show the pepper sauce for the collards. Yep black eyed peas.
> I prefer corn muffins to sop up the potlikker from the collards but the wife wanted hoecakes from the skillet (and she was the cook) so......
> ...


What in the world iS in that bottle???


----------



## Tony (Jan 1, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> What in the world iS in that bottle???



That would be pickled peppers I believe. Pretty tasty if you get the right ones!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 1, 2015)

Sounds a lot better than what I thought they looked like!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Jan 2, 2015)

SENC said:


> I did, indeed. I'm a tabasco fan for both collards and peas.


I never thought of tabasco but that should work fine.


gman2431 said:


> What in the world iS in that bottle???


Pepper sauce . Stuff a bottle with hot peppers, boil white wine vinegar and pour over. A Worcestershire type bottle with the slotted cap works best.


gman2431 said:


> Sounds a lot better than what I thought they looked like!


Looks a little washed out in my photo. More like these.









I've never heard of anything else being call pepper sauce. Tabasco, Texas Pete, Louisiana are all called Hot Sauce.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Jan 2, 2015)

OK, before Henry jumps on me with both feet I had to check.
I concede that Tabasco is Pepper sauce.
Texas Pete and Louisiana are Hot sauce.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 2, 2015)

Henry, I've never had collards before, but your pic makes me want to sit down and eat some...

We had a couple friends (and their 3 children) over for New Year's Day. Here was our spread for the day. Everything was delicious - and not a whole lot leftover either!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jan 2, 2015)

The Tabasco factory is only 30 minutes away from home and we visit about once a year.


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 2, 2015)

We had black-eyed peas with rice and deer sausage kinda made into stew with skillet fried cabbage and home made jalepeno corn bread. Yes Henry @SENC all is right with the world!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Mills (Jan 2, 2015)

Wildthings said:


> We had black-eyed peas with rice and deer sausage kinda made into stew with skillet fried cabbage and home made jalepeno corn bread.



So what is your recipe for the jalepeno corn bread? I had the best ever when visiting my brother in El Paso but have not been able to make anything close.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 2, 2015)

McIlhaney is the most popular brand of tabasco sauce there is, but I don't really understand why. There are other brands of tabasco sauce that have a far superior flavor - at least to my palette. In addition to that, McIlhaney will never get a red cent from me. They are another example of a greedy company that bought politicians to hand them A MONOPOLY ON A WORD! Tabasco is the name of a type pf pepper, and also a geographical location, and yet if I want to make and market a sauce made from the tabasco pepper, even if I make it in Tabasco, Mexico I CANNOT EVEN USE THE WORD on my bottle!

It would be like me trademarking the words Flame Boxelder or Flame Box Elder. Imagine that not another single company or individual could use the terms Flmae Boxelder or FBE etc. It would be a fantastic commercial advantage for me, but it would also make me a greedy assface.

Hey McIlhaney . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Jan 2, 2015)

GeauxGameCalls said:


> The Tabasco factory is only 30 minutes away from home and we visit about once a year.


And smell it year-round?


----------



## SENC (Jan 2, 2015)

Kevin said:


> McIlhaney is the most popular brand of tabasco sauce there is, but I don't really understand why.


Read the rest of your post and you'll learn why it is the most popular.

I buy it because it is readily available and I like it... though I agree there are better pepper sauces and when I see one I like or want to try I usually buy it. Can't have too many pepper sauces around, in my opinion. But I developed a particular taste for Tabasco in college... it started in fraternity rush with "brushfires", a devilish conconction of vodka and Tabasco consumed in shots, and continued through pledgeship dining rituals which almost always included a healthy dose of Tabasco. By the end of my freshman year I swore I'd never eat Tabasco again, only to realize a month later that I actually craved it. It has been a staple since.

Your rant about exclusive marketing of the name reminds me of another... Vidalia onions. While there are many sweet onions of the same cultivar, only those grown in Vidalia, Georgia can be marketed and legally called Vidalia onions. Good stuff, too.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jan 2, 2015)

You really can't smell it anymore since thy have it all cooped up in a big factory. If anybody ever comes to LA it's defiently a big thing to visit


----------



## SENC (Jan 2, 2015)

GeauxGameCalls said:


> You really can't smell it anymore since thy have it all cooped up in a big factory. If anybody ever comes to LA it's defiently a big thing to visit


Lower Alabama? I thought you were in Louisiana?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jan 2, 2015)

Haha.. Very funny and you must live in Mississippi


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 2, 2015)

New Iberia, good place. I like Lousiana Red Dot for my hot sauce, but I got to have home grown pepper sauce on my black eyed peas, greens, cabbage.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jan 2, 2015)

Very good place. I'm just a little bit further south into Cajun country in a little town called franklin. Takes maybe 20 minutes to get to the Gulf of Mexico and only 2 minutes to the Atchafalaya Basin from my house.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 3, 2015)

GeauxGameCalls said:


> Haha.. Very funny and you must live in Mississippi



If you look at his info he says he lives in NC which I understand to mean he exists in a state of Not Cool.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Jan 3, 2015)

ironman123 said:


> I got to have home grown pepper sauce on my black eyed peas, greens, cabbage.



Amen and Amen.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 3, 2015)

Also I take his handle to mean Subpar Education Neanderthal Category


----------



## SENC (Jan 3, 2015)

If you must know, it was a nickname given to me, an acronym for Scintillating, Eminent, Noble, & Charming.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 3, 2015)

SENC said:


> If you must know, it was a nickname given to me, an acronym for Scintillating, Eminent, Noble, & Charming.


Oh brother, I think I'm going to puke!


----------

